# RPG games vs. first person shooter?



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Which one is your favorite type of video game to play?
Although I like first person shooters like halo, call of duty, ect ect. I enjoy RPG games a bit more like fallout or fable, borderlands or oblivion. I like exploring the lands and the storylines


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you have esp because you made this thread literally 3 seconds after I posted a little blurb about the same topic in the skyrim thread.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

jamesd:1059405864 said:


> I think you have esp because you made this thread literally 3 seconds after I posted a little blurb about the same topic in the skyrim thread.


Oh? Lol maybe I do, I didn't know that


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@James, lol I did exactly the same thing.

On topic, RPG's for me. Last gen I was a racing junkie and up to that point had never played an RPG. Oblivion was my first and I've been an RPG junkie since.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

FPS>>>>>>All.

They have a few Good RPG's like Borderlands & Bioshock...But those are basically shooters.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Misanthropic79:1059405958 said:


> @James, lol I did exactly the same thing.
> 
> On topic, RPG's for me. Last gen I was a racing junkie and up to that point had never played an RPG. Oblivion was my first and I've been an RPG junkie since.


Oblivion was my first too, gotta love RPG


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

RPGs

I grew up playing RPGs. Earthbound, Alternate Reality: The City, Dungeon Master, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy, Shining Force, Illusions of Gaia, etc. All great games.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely RPGs. As much as I enjoy being a floating gun on occasion, I've never played an FPS that kept me as involved as Planescape: Torment, Mass Effect, or even the Paper Mario series.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Story-driven FPS. Think Bioshock or Portal. And I thoroughly enjoy JRPGs, but am almost always bored by western ones. 

What can I say, I like my video games as an interactive fixed rails storytelling medium.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Rpgs


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Born and bred playing DooM. Grew up with DooM ][, Quake, Quake II, Quake III Arena, Half Life, DooM 3, Half Life 2, Portal... see where I'm going with this?
Kinda getting tired of war sims, though. Played all the CoDs, now playing BF3 and not really enjoying it as much as I did, for instance, Portal 2 a few months ago.

I like Charizard's "interactive fixed rails storytelling medium" definition. I don't enjoy nonlinear/sandbox gameplay. And I hate multplayer. Heck, when I want to match my skills to other real people's, I just face the real world. When I play, I like it to be just me and my computer. Which is why I also enjoy old-school "Adventure Games", but that's beyond the scope of this thread I guess.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Born and bred playing DooM. Grew up with DooM ][, Quake, Quake II, Quake III Arena, Half Life, DooM 3, Half Life 2, Portal... see where I'm going with this?
> Kinda getting tired of war sims, though. Played all the CoDs, now playing BF3 and not really enjoying it as much as I did, for instance, Portal 2 a few months ago.
> 
> I like Charizard's "interactive fixed rails storytelling medium" definition. I don't enjoy nonlinear/sandbox gameplay. And I hate multplayer. Heck, when I want to match my skills to other real people's, I just face the real world. When I play, I like it to be just me and my computer. Which is why I also enjoy old-school "Adventure Games", but that's beyond the scope of this thread I guess.


I grew up playing the same games. I'm not a big multiplayer gamer and that seems where all the games are headed now. Storylines are too short.
I've gotten tired of the run and gun games. I probably won't even buy the latest MW or battlefield. It just seems like the same rehashed stuff with a few tweaks.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

rpgs, jrpgs preferably.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not really comfortable with the FPS vs RPG genres, or what defines them. I tend to lable my tastes as Sandbox/Action-Adventure.

Things like Assassins Creed, Red Dead Redemption, GTA, Just Cause and similar.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> I grew up playing the same games. I'm not a big multiplayer gamer and that seems where all the games are headed now. Storylines are too short.
> I've gotten tired of the run and gun games. I probably won't even buy the latest MW or battlefield. It just seems like the same rehashed stuff with a few tweaks.


I'm glad someone agrees! Are we a dying breed or something?


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I downloaded a copy of doom 2 the other day to show my son the grandfather of the games he plays today. It brought back a lot of memories and I was surprised I still remembered much of it. 

My son enjoyed it too but he is also rare in that he enjoys story and gameplay above graphics.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

tlgibson97 said:


> I downloaded a copy of doom 2 the other day to show my son the grandfather of the games he plays today. It brought back a lot of memories and I was surprised I still remembered much of it.
> My son enjoyed it too but he is also rare in that he enjoys story and gameplay above graphics.


You must be very proud of your son! That's good, give him a proper perspective of the evolution of videogames. Doom 2 is a classic, but maybe it's not the best example of story-driven game? I bet he'd love Half-Life. Or any of the old adventure games like the Lucasarts or Sierra games.
Someone would say it sounds like elitism, but it's not. With a good insight into the past, I'm sure he'll appreciate the present a lot more, and have a healthy relationship with videogames. As opposed to the relationship many last-minute Gen-Z gamers have with their multiplayer games, which always reminds me of the relationship addicts have with their drugs.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

There's not really a story to it but it was my first introduction to FPS. He was too young when Half-life came out but I played the hell out of it along with TFC and some CS. It was half-life 2/portal that got him hooked on storylines and how much more you get involved with a game when there is a story to go along with it rather than run around and shoot everything in site.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My favorites are FPS/RPG hybrids like Deux EX and Borderlands. And also Tactical role-playing games like Final Fantasy Tactics, Front Mission, etc.

But if you're asking what my favorite genre of game is...2d platformers/fighters and SHMUPS!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Both I would say, I have no favorites actually.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

FPS-RPG's moreso than pure FPS, Metro 2033 almost kept me interested but not enough RPG-feeling to it. I heard it was like stalker except in an underground network of tunnels... turns out the game is as linear as a tunnel that has no network. It doesn't even have an inventory system, just a weapon wheel.

its understandable that linearity go hand in hand with predefined fate but it's just nice knowing you have the option to go elsewhere in the game and backtrack anytime you want, gather some loot, and maybe do some sidequests. There's something profound about having options, it helps with immersion


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

PC Elitist FPS games.
Mostly the ones where you can ignore the story all together and still have a great time, read: Doom, Painkiller, Quake 3.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

RPG followed by Action-Adventure. I can't stand FPS.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I use to like RPG's the most but after playing halo and COD online I prefer FPS now.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll play FPS, but I guess I really enjoy RPG's. I tend to like the 3rd person view better and the storylines are usually much better. 

Here's a list of some of my favorite games. Not sure if these classify as RPG's or 3rd person shooters or what though:
Fable series.
True Crime (Both LA and New York City)
The Suffering (Both the original and Ties that Bind)
Manhunt
Metal Gear Solid (original version on PSone)


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Oblivion was my first too, gotta love RPG


Oblivion is pretty cool game to lose your RPG virginity to as it's one of the more immersive RPG's out there and fairly straightforward gameplay wise but deep once you get a grip on things. I just wanted a long game and IGN was praising it so I gave it a go. At first I was put off by the "Well met" type nerd speak but I stuck with it and it blew me away that I was shaping the character as I was playing and I had dialogue choices too. I had no idea games like that existed, sometimes ignorance is not bliss!

For the life of me I'll never understand how corridor shooters with no choices other than point and shoot can gain so much popularity. The only series that beats them out in sales is GTA.



AnxiousA said:


> I'm not really comfortable with the FPS vs RPG genres, or what defines them. I tend to lable my tastes as Sandbox/Action-Adventure.
> 
> Things like Assassins Creed, Red Dead Redemption, GTA, Just Cause and similar.


Other than racers last gen, sandbox games were where I spent the rest of my time, all the games you mentioned I've plugged 100's of hours into. But if you haven't played an RPG before may I suggest you try Fallout 3 as an introduction to the genre.

It's part open world sandbox, has a dark adult story, the VATS system makes it easy to shoot enemies (especially on lowest difficulty) the GOTY edition would be cheap as now and it takes over 100 hours to complete so plenty of bang for your buck.

If you're curious about the genre F3 would be your best bet.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

FPS for a number of reasons:

a) I prefer the pick up and play aspect of shooters
b) The competitive nature of the games
c) The social aspect of online multiplayer and the supporting community

I used to really like straight-up RPGs, but now I cannot see myself spending all that time level grinding, leveling-up my character or dealing with boring cut scenes/dialogue (sup FF13). I now tend toward the hybrid-RPGs.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I would choose RPG, but I prefer games like GTA.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Other than racers last gen, sandbox games were where I spent the rest of my time, all the games you mentioned I've plugged 100's of hours into. But if you haven't played an RPG before may I suggest you try Fallout 3 as an introduction to the genre.
> 
> It's part open world sandbox, has a dark adult story, the VATS system makes it easy to shoot enemies (especially on lowest difficulty) the GOTY edition would be cheap as now and it takes over 100 hours to complete so plenty of bang for your buck.
> 
> If you're curious about the genre F3 would be your best bet.


Thanks, I'll definitely look at that, sounds like a great introduction!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely look at that, sounds like a great introduction!


Cool, glad to help. It's a pretty big game and can be a little overwhelming on the first playthrough but this place will make your first time much easier.......

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Cool, glad to help. It's a pretty big game and can be a little overwhelming on the first playthrough but this place will make your first time much easier.......
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki


I love really big games you can get totally immersed in, although my need to get 100% means I spend a very long time on them! I'm at 98.5% on Read Dead Redemption (I don't know how I missed it when it was first released, it is like the best game ever!) and I won't quit till I get it done!


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> I love really big games you can get totally immersed in, although my need to get 100% means I spend a very long time on them! I'm at 98.5% on Read Dead Redemption (I don't know how I missed it when it was first released, it is like the best game ever!) and I won't quit till I get it done!


Yeah Redemption flew under the radar because RD revolver was garbage so nobody expected Redemption was gonna be as good as it was. Rockstar made their first profit in a non-GTA release year with Redemption so next time around everyone will know it's coming.

Back to Fallout. Just a little word of warning, Fallout 3 requires atleast 2 playthroughs to get 100% and 1 playthrough with expansions will take atleast 150 hours, it's that big so be prepared to lose friends! :lol

Btw it sounds like you're a decent player so you might want to check info on Fallout New Vegas. My preference is for FO3 but New Vegas has tougher enemies and unlike 3, NV has ironsights which makes the shooting outside of VATS more fun/intuitive. But again just a warning NV is FULL of game breaking bugs so saving constantly is a must.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

borderlands - mixes both decently.

i would assume though Fallout series has more varied quests. Borderlands has too many kill/fetch quests, and can get tedious if doing all of the in-game achievements (kill 2500 bandits).

maybe dragon age? or mass effect? i used to play guild wars, myself, because you can just wander around the maps killing things and enjoying the scenery when not questing. some times was a chore to enjoy because the mobs in the world would always find you.

assassin's creed probably wouldn't count as an RPG but the visuals and the size of the areas makes climbing around pretty fun. storyline is pretty neat if you dont look too much into it, but does include cameos of famous people from those eras.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is bethesda main discussion board about many video games. I.E oblivion, doom, fallout, skyrim, ect. It helps if you need help, just want to talk about the games, want information about new games http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

The best kind of games are Sega games, old Sega games 

I'm kind of done with RPGs these days though, I can't be bothered putting the time in even when they're well done so I'll choose FPSs out of the two.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I will only consider singleplayer gameplay. Both RPGs and FPSs suck as of lately. Old games were way better - Fallout 1/2 vs. 3/Vegas, Quake/Doom/Blood/Half-Life vs. CoD and its clones/Rage/Crysis/MoH etc.

I am enjoying BF 3 multiplayer though, but thats whole different cattegory. I am hoping Skyrim will shine thru the cloud of poor RPGs of recent years. As for FPSs, i dont know - is there any "big" FPS coming out? I cant think of any.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> nobody expected Redemption was gonna be as good as it was.


Not entirely true, as it's Rockstar we're talking about here.

To the OP,
RPG's by far. However, my favourite Gaming Series is a FPS.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Matomi said:


> Not entirely true, as it's Rockstar we're talking about here.


Actually you're right, I should've said few but I just remembered the lack of any real hype about it until the review scores started coming out.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Cepp said:


> The best kind of games are Sega games, old Sega games .


lol u remember this? 
These used to stay in the xbox 24/7 back then :yes

Matter of fact i might try to find an origional xbox or dreamcast just to play these again, I can probably get one for under $60 w/ both of the games.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

First Person RPGs


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I am enjoying BF 3 multiplayer though, but thats whole different cattegory. I am hoping Skyrim will shine thru the cloud of poor RPGs of recent years. As for FPSs, i dont know - is there any "big" FPS coming out? I cant think of any.


I am looking foward to skyrim but worried about one thing: melee combat. Their games are fun but the melee combat is so clunky and primitive. If it had the combat of a demon's souls with the rpg and exploration of elders scroll games it would be a 10/10.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

jamesd said:


> I am looking foward to skyrim but worried about one thing: melee combat. Their games are fun but the melee combat is so clunky and primitive. If it had the combat of a demon's souls with the rpg and exploration of elders scroll games it would be a 10/10.


I'm not sure whether you fight in 3rd or 1st person, but I always thought TES 1st person combat was cool, and hated the 3rd person with a passion.


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

RPGs are my favorite type of games. I tend to avoid FPS because I'm absolutely terrible at them. So no Halo, Call of Duty, Battlefield, or Gears of War for me.

I did love Fallout: New Vegas though, which was pretty much a merging of these two genres. I was addicted to that game from start to finish. Funny cause that didn't happen to me for Fallout 3. I quit that pretty fast lol

I'm more into the JRPG style. Suikoden, Star Ocean, The Tales Of series. Those are my games.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

successful said:


> lol u remember this?
> These used to stay in the xbox 24/7 back then :yes
> 
> Matter of fact i might try to find an origional xbox or dreamcast just to play these again, I can probably get one for under $60 w/ both of the games.


Good choices man, you can't go wrong when it comes to Dreamcast/early Xbox Sega!


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

jamesd said:


> I am looking foward to skyrim but worried about one thing: melee combat. Their games are fun but the melee combat is so clunky and primitive. If it had the combat of a demon's souls with the rpg and exploration of elders scroll games it would be a 10/10.


This has been what has kept me away from the Elders scroll games. I find that the hit detection on these types of games seem off but friends have been telling me how great Oblivion is and how excited they are for Skyrim that I'm probably gonna have to play it. I'll probably wait for them to buy the game and finish it and me borrow it after.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

successful said:


> lol u remember this?
> These used to stay in the xbox 24/7 back then :yes
> 
> Matter of fact i might try to find an origional xbox or dreamcast just to play these again, I can probably get one for under $60 w/ both of the games.


As an avid dreamcast user still, I can tell you their only copy protection is on their disc, so if you use discjuggler at x4 speed with a dreamcast game you download from the net, it'll more than likely work instantly.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

He could also, you know, just buy the games :/


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Cepp said:


> He could also, you know, just buy the games :/


There's not much point in buying dreamcast games anymore, none of the money will ever see the developers, I do own a couple of legit games, infact I was tempted to become an avid dreamcast collector.

(But really, be super cool like me and pirate games.)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Both


----------



## foolosophy11 (Aug 21, 2011)

As a mouth-foaming CS1.6 gamer: FPS!

I do enjoy my RPGs tho, PS:T, BG2 & Persona 3 FES are all awesome games.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

RPG's all the way. JRPG's mostly. They're what I've always been drawn to over the years. I can't really get into any shooter type games.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like both but I like first person shooters more.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

RPG's all the way , i find shooters boring , actually i play dark messiah on multy which uses valves source engine , first person medieval fantasy action rpg


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not really a gamer but I love the concept of RPGs. If I was into gaming, I'd very likely be utterly consumed by RPGs. I got pretty absorbed into Morrowind when I used to play my Xbox a lot.

But I just don't have the focus and tenacity for gaming. I don't lose interest exactly. I just put them down meaning to come back and never do.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Both? Fallout was what truly made me a gamer (though I've lapsed). Played tons of western RPGs like Morrowind, Balder's Gate, Deus Ex was a bit of a mash up. I also played a lot of CS, Team Fortress and Tribes 2 in my adolescence. 

Picked up BF3 recently and been enjoying the hell out of it, to detriment of my responsibilities . Really looking forward to Skyrim but that'll have to wait until after finals. Hope my 3 year old gaming pc can handle it, too.


----------



## MaxSchreck (Nov 1, 2010)

that's like comparing socks to underwear, which one do you like the most ?


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

RPGs. I can't play FPSs since they make me extremely nauseous.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

RPG's > Sh*t excuses for games

:b

Although I love the rare good fps's like counter strike: source and black. They're the only truly great ones imo, but other than that, rpg's are much better. ..

But I tend to like Japanese rpg's rather than western... I've never played any elder scrolls or fable, middle age/medieval stuff is kinda boring to me. :blank

I've played fallout though and I did enjoy it! :yes


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

AceRimmer said:


> RPGs. I can't play FPSs since they make me extremely nauseous.


I have that problem too, especially on large screens.


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

RPGs where you still get to shoot lots of things like mass effect


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

I wonder why so many of us prefer RPGs but the overwhelming majority of the population enjoys FPS more. Hrmmm.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

RPGs for sure because well they actually use some creativity and originality. FPS is the same thing rehashed in different areas and missions over and over again. All shooters are bland and I will never understand they're popularity. The worst is when a game is labelled an "rpg" but you still walk around first person killing things. I don't care if I collect some items or level up it's still an FPS and I'm still just walking around killing things (I'm looking at you Fallout). WoW, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy, SMRPG, etc. are all better games than any Halo or CoD crap period.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

successful said:


> FPS>>>>>>All.
> 
> They have a few Good RPG's like Borderlands & Bioshock...But those are basically shooters.


Borderlands and Bioshock are not RPG's in the traditional sense, you are right about that.

They are Action-RPG hybrids, basically an FPS with some RPG elements tacked on. The role-playing aspects are somewhat plentiful at best, and barely existent at worst with these types of games.

This definition defines what an RPG is nowadays.

Here is a small list of RPG pioneers:

Baldur's Gate
Fallout (not including Fallout 3 or New Vegas)
Final Fantasy (the older NES titles)
Might & Magic (the older PC titles)
Ultima
Wizardry

The last two are VERY complex AFAIK, especially in the case of Wizardry, since that game was the first of its kind to adapt the Dungeons & Dragons rule-set to a computer product, albeit an unauthorized adaptation.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> (But really, be super cool like me and pirate games.)


Don't encourage software piracy.

I am surprised that that kind of post is allowed here.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think I have much of a preference. I don't really play video games anymore, but I used to play Halo, Gears of War, Call of Duty, and Super Smash Bros. And sometimes the occasional sports game like FIFA.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

jamesd said:


> I wonder why so many of us prefer RPGs but the overwhelming majority of the population enjoys FPS more. Hrmmm.


Maybe because casual gamers like FPSs more. RPGs are played more by hardcore gamers.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I prefer action games like Uncharted, Assassin's Creed, and Metal Gear Solid. But of the two options, definitely RPGs, especially Japanese ones like Final Fantasy and Persona.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Don't encourage software piracy.
> 
> I am surprised that that kind of post is allowed here.


Alot of the dreamcast games fall under abandonware anyway, I see almost no point at all in buying games that are no longer produced, unless you are a collector, unless you really think that $5 you paid for Sonic Adventure is really gonna help the ebay seller out, even after the 10% or so ebay take from the sale.

Even now a days you might as well pirate games is an argumental good point, I mean I would have NEVER purchased Fallout 3 + all DLC if I didn't pirate it first, because I never thought I'd enjoy it. Don't have money to buy a game? Well you can play it anyway, developers arn't losing anything because you couldn't have paid for it, even if you wanted to.

****, I've emailed GoG.com telling them piracy brought me to them, and I proceeded to blow a good $100+ on their cheap games.

I've email Jello Biafra, the guy who owns Alternative Tentacles (Record label) saying I pirated his old music, and it was rad as **** so I've purchased his new album, to which he seemed more than happy to email me back! (His secrety emailed on his behalf, as he doesn't even own a computer, by far my favorite person in music.)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

shynesshellasucks said:


> Maybe because casual gamers like FPSs more. RPGs are played more by hardcore gamers.


"i'm better than you because i play with better toys"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> Alot of the dreamcast games fall under abandonware anyway, I see almost no point at all in buying games that are no longer produced, unless you are a collector


That is a different can of worms altogether, and not relevant to what I was getting at.

Abandonware is a grey-area since most of the software is almost 20 years old and pretty much completely unsupported by the developers and publishers, save for a few games.

Abandonware is an area which I support as both a gamer and programmer, since I have discovered new games in my favorite genres, and new genres altogether.

Piracy of current titles is where I draw the line, even at the current sub-$60 prices. I have always paid for any game off the shelf if new enough, either at Gamestop or Ebay, since I personally enjoy having a boxed copy of a game whenever I can.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

RPGs. I've grown a bit tired of FPSs. The single player modes are too linear and formulaic, and these days I get pissed off with playing online (although I used to love playing COD4/MW2 online, but now the thought of playing MW3/BF3 online makes me want to go to bed; I think I've just played that sort of thing so much now I've grown to hate it and see it for what it is.) I still like inventive FPSs when they _rarely_ come round; Bioshock Infinity looks good. (could portal be classed as a FPS?)

Can't wait to start playing Skyrim!


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

shynesshellasucks said:


> Maybe because casual gamers like FPSs more. RPGs are played more by hardcore gamers.


I would call myself a casual gamer. I only play 1 or 2 games a year. But I still prefer RPGs.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

offline: RPG all the way


online: FPS, though rpgs can be fun to.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> That is a different can of worms altogether, and not relevant to what I was getting at.
> 
> Abandonware is a grey-area since most of the software is almost 20 years old and pretty much completely unsupported by the developers and publishers, save for a few games.
> 
> ...


I've pirated clear over 200 games, infact I pirated Skyrim before the official release here, I had no intention of buying the games, so as far as I'm concerned there's no loss for anyone involved.


----------



## Opethfan7 (Oct 28, 2011)

RPGs by a landslide. When I think FPS, I think the original Doom and Duke Nukem games. Not all this CoD nonsense. Then again, I grew up playing the Final Fantasy, Suikoden and Breath of Fire series.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

If i was playing by myself id rather play an rpg. Multiplayer id definatley rather play an fps. But i rarely play singleplayer games anymore. I love competing too much, but if i do play single player they arent rpgs. They are more likely platformers or action/adventure. The last rpg i played was final fantasy 10. My favorite genre is fighting games.

I play WoW a lot but i dont really consider it an rpg since 90% of the game is only played at max level. And all i do is player vs player.



shynesshellasucks said:


> Maybe because casual gamers like FPSs more. RPGs are played more by hardcore gamers.


Whats a hardcore gamer? Someone who plays video games a lot, someone who plays "hardcore" video games, or someone very good at video games? Either way that would be too broad of a description. You can be a hardcore fps, rpg, etc player.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> I've pirated clear over 200 games, in fact I pirated Skyrim before the official release here, I had no intention of buying the games, so as far as I'm concerned there's no loss for anyone involved.


Well congratulations for that, then...

You want a cookie or something?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Well congratulations for that, then...
> 
> You want a cookie or something?


No thanks, I'm quite happy with my free games.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I get bored of first person shooter games really quickly. Battlefield 3 was the first one I played in a long time, was pretty fun, but I always got bored after 2-3 matches. 

RTS games i loved since I was a child when I first played warcraft2. Loved playing age of empires, c&c, starcraft, warcraft3. Playing some starcraft2 now. 

RPG games close second favorite, dumped so many hours into oblivion and now skyrim already sucked up the past week =)

To each his own though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ohhai said:


> No thanks, I'm quite happy with my free games.


You can stop bragging now.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You can stop bragging now.


It's ok, I won't have much time for bragging anyway with all these games I've got.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

FPS for me. I find RPG's kinda boring. Too much looking around, having conversations with characters and generally not enough action for my liking.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

kenny87:1059434214 said:


> offline: RPG all the way
> 
> online: FPS, though rpgs can be fun to.


same here, I love RPGs offline but when it comes to online I like FPS usually.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nemesis1 said:


> FPS for me. I find RPG's kinda boring. Too much looking around, having conversations with characters and generally not enough action for my liking.


Maybe a hack and slash RPG similar to Diablo, Torchlight and Titan Quest would be good for you.


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll take a good jRPG over a FPS any day of the week.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

first choice, FPS. second, fps/rpg. third, rpg.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

RPG I choose you!

FPS are great but i get bored with them quicker.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Rpgs if you consider games like infamous, heavy rain to be them. But theres only a few games that I can play multiple times without getting bored and some of them (deus ex) can be completed quite quick, It took me less than 20 hours to complete it (I took it back a while ago so not sure exact numbers) which is too short for a rpg really, but I could see myself buying it when it goes cheap and doing it again.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i always thought deus ex was long enough to start dragging on a bit. unless you mean human revolution?


----------

